# 70 Lemans Front bumper/Facia Removal



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

'70 ^--- I need to know how to remove everything on the front of the car the best way possible. I got into a wreck monday night after everyone decided to stomp on the brakes. I had no time to react, ran into a pickup. 

So this weekend I'm changing out the front end. Need some tips and tricks on removing the bumper, facia, valance etc. What comes off 1st, 2nd 3rd etc. to make it easiest. Seems everything is hard to get to by looking at it?

Any help is appreciated. Lucky for me I found the parts I need for 200$.


----------

